# Easy bulk omlette / scrambled egg



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

For a long time I've been preparing my food for the week on Sundays, saves me a lot of time and I have no excuses not to eat if I'm busy.

So I wanted to find something I could do with eggs that I could do the same with. Come up with something that has been a god send and probably a few people on here already do, but I thought I'd share it anyway.

ZIP LOCK BAGS! That's it 

I get 60 eggs, 6 chicken breasts, 2 onions, pack of bacon, cheese (remove cheese if your macros don't allow it) and what ever seasoning you want. Chop onion and cheese up put it in a big bowl..Cook the bacon and chicken, chop it up and add that to the bowl to, mix together.

Get a ZIP lock bag,open it and put it in a cup(this will make it easy to put the stuff into it).. Put in 4 eggs and add 4 table spoons of your mixture, close the bag and squish it all together.

That's it!! Do it with the rest of your eggs/mixture and once your done get it all and put it in the freezer.

To cook it, you can take how many bags you need for the day out and put them in the fridge to thaw. Then when your ready to eat, just put the bags in boiling water and once cooked, empty it on to a plate and you will have omlette. Or you can fry/microwave it and have it scrambled.

Been doing this for the past month and it's saves me a massive amount of time as I was normally cooking eggs 3+ times a day on top of my main meals to.


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

do any these cheap zip log bags melt in hot water... have you ever had that happen?

recipie looks awsome btw reps pal i love abit of bulk meal prep. :thumb:


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

They didn't melt in the water but they did if they were left resting on the metal of the pan ... I had to buy some decent bags that are ment for cooking with.

The remaining bulk of food I made with the cheap bags I just defrosted and put it in the microwave.


----------

